
An assisted suicide party - colinbartlett
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/22/12552940/assisted-suicide-california
======
Smushman
This typically taboo topic has now come front and center. This forces us all
to consider what would we do, and what we expect from others as well.

On the one hand, no one wants to publicly state that they believe death should
be promoted. After all, where does that as a society leave us? What's next,
suicide booths?

On the other, there are individual rights, dignity and choice. Much like in
Old Yeller; we do know there are times when it is better to let go.

Even easier than in Old Yeller (for those of us who don't have to face this
painful decision, at least not today) is the fact that these are certified
sane adults making their own decision, as they are approved beforehand by the
trusted of society (doctors).

Choice is a basic human right we all can agree we definitely want to provide.
I am also reminded we all eventually die anyway and nothing we can do will
stop that.

Our only 'choice' then, when it comes to death; is merely to improve its
timing.

------
wycx
Also: [http://www.voiceofsandiego.org/topics/commentary/what-i-
lear...](http://www.voiceofsandiego.org/topics/commentary/what-i-learned-
helping-my-sister-use-californias-new-law-to-end-her-life/)

------
pmiller2
Should not have read this while at work. :/

------
Unbeliever69
Beautiful and sad.

------
madengr
Another reason I am against gun control. I can swiftly and painlessly end my
life should the need arise.

~~~
cairo_x
Unless you use hefty shot/cal, shooting yourself in the head has no
guarantees. Many people shift aim at the last second and blow portions of
their heads off and still survive.

Also, think about the poor sod who has to clean up your body/find your
exploded brains. OK, so you use a 22, so there's less mess, but again, you
better hope it kills you all the way.

~~~
jrnichols
In my EMS experience, people rarely do what you described. I have yet to see
one that wasn't successful.

~~~
cairo_x
I agree that using a firearm to commit suicide is still one of the most
reliable methods, but it is not failsafe, and certainly not nice for the
cleanup people, or discover(s) of the body... Like, It will stick with them
for life.

"estimated the lethality of suicide by guns as only 91.6% effective, and
Farberow and Shneidman (NL Farberow and ES Shneidman, The Cry for Help, 1961.)
had it as low as 84.7%. The Hawaii Department of Health (1990) had it even
lower at 73%. The same studies showed the effectiveness of hanging to vary
between 77% and 88%."

